# Geekvape GBOX S100



## skola (28/7/16)

And so much more...
http://www.geekvape.com/box-mod/

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PsiSan (28/7/16)

WHYYYYY!!!!!!! I need more money!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kevkev (28/7/16)

Squnoking bottle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## skola (28/7/16)

I missed that!!! 
This is a 100w squnoker mod.. Looooool.. China.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kevkev (28/7/16)

Have to give it to them, this is the better looking commercial squonker imo.


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/16)

Wonder if we will see a bottom fed tsunami for this?

Hmmm. Will keep an eye out for this. It could be my return to squnoking. Oh no wait I never squnoked before. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## skola (28/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Wonder if we will see a bottom fed tsunami for this?
> 
> Hmmm. Will keep an eye out for this. It could be my return to squnoking. Oh no wait I never squnoked before.
> 
> ...


I think the Tsunami 24 came with a bf 510 pin.


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/7/16)

Ooooo, now thats very nice


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/7/16)

take my money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (26/1/17)

I saw this on youtube yesterday. 2 reviews although it was in a foreign language. Good news i guess because theres finally proof that it exists. Also saw them on a few international vendors in stock.

Hopefully they become available locally

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chronix (26/1/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Wonder if we will see a bottom fed tsunami for this?
> 
> Hmmm. Will keep an eye out for this. It could be my return to squnoking. Oh no wait I never squnoked before.
> 
> ...



you can just buy the BF pin for your tsunami 22 its like $1 - running mine on the halcyon squonker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/1/17)

Chronix said:


> you can just buy the BF pin for your tsunami 22 its like $1 - running mine on the halcyon squonker



Where did you get the BF pin?


----------



## Chronix (30/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Where did you get the BF pin?



Got it from gearbest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jus_Joos (9/3/17)

Anyone get these in yet?


----------



## skola (9/3/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Anyone get these in yet?



Vapers Corner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jus_Joos (9/3/17)

skola said:


> Vapers Corner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you sir, will check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

